# Poses for Large Groups (7+ people) need some suggestions



## ylip09 (May 17, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm a new member to this website and would really appreciate some feedback and suggestions.

I started my own business a few years ago now and mainly photograph preschool and child centre children but on the odd occasion do private shoots for families etc.

Next weekend I am doing two photoshoots - one for a 50th b'day party and the other for a family in an outdoor location.  As the location is in Rosebud Victoria and is 70kms away and I have two young children- I do not have the time to go and look for locations so the client is going to scout as they live there and will weather permitting probably pick a park or the beach.

My query is that initially I was photographing the clients immediate family: her, hubby and the three kids.  Now she's decided that she's going to bring Grandma etc and there will be between 7 and 9 people and Grandma being 90years old is not very mobile.

As I haven't photographed a large group of people in an outdoor location before I'm a bit stuck for poses etc especially if Grandma isn't very mobile.

Any suggestions would be very appreciate as I'm feeling a little anxious about it and am dreading it, which is unlike me as I love my job but I'm a perfectionist!  -mmmm now I know where my daughter gets it from! 

I have a few ideas if the client chooses the beach for her and her kids, but am stuck regarding Grandma as I don't see her being able to trot down the beach.

I've advised that I will do photo's of the extended family first, then they can leave and then I can concentrate on her, hubby and the kids.

HELP!!!!  :meh:

Thanks in advance 
Jules


----------



## Big Mike (May 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

One of the best skills to have, when you shoot outdoor portraits, is being able to quickly evaluate areas & scenes and to find area that will give you the best light.  Usually, you'll want to avoid direct sunlight, especially during the middle of the day.  A beach can sometimes work in that situation because the sand can reflect a lot of light back up into the subject's face...but if you are shooting in a park setting, then you'll probably want to find someplace with shade.  

You will probably be limited by Grandma's mobility, which makes finding the right area more challenging...but that is something that most wedding photographers deal with on a weekly basis...so it can't be that hard.  :er:

Here is a good tip when you are looking for outdoor portrait locations.  Always try to think of what the light source is for a given spot.  If it's not the direct sun...the open sky may be the light source,.  Or maybe it's the light reflecting off of a building etc.  To help you determine the light sources, put yourself where you want your subjects to pose...then just look around and back at the camera position. You should be able to tell where your light sources are.


----------



## ylip09 (May 20, 2011)

Thanks Big Mike


----------



## Brinr (May 20, 2011)

Bring a stool for g-ma, outside subjects always facing in towards the center, power figures (dad g-pa etc) in the middle, form triangular shapes with bodies and faces, eyes on different "levels"


----------

